# If petrolheads designed houses



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

Yep. Looks about right to me


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

[smiley=dude.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

I've asked her again and again but she's not having any of it. Women :x


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

When can I move in


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Obviously someone with taste.


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

Two questions/observations,

1. Garage door opening is too narrow
2. Two bedrooms; that implies visitors!

My design was ground floor = garage; lift and stairs to first floor accommodation; no bloody lawns to mow!

Anyone got anything to add?


----------



## Le Smith (Apr 15, 2017)

SPECSMAN said:


> Two questions/observations,
> 
> 1. Garage door opening is too narrow
> 2. Two bedrooms; that implies visitors!
> ...


 Bedroom 2 for the live in Pro Valeter With extras


----------

